# Boot Loop after installing new ROM



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

I don't know what it is with me, I appear to be a magnet for odd and weird things.

I have a rooted EVO 4G. I have been running Deck Gingerbread 1.3 for months. I flashed Deck ICS. I didn't like some of the stuff that was broken so I decided to flash back to a 2.3.x based ROM again. I thought I'd change it up and try something different since I was going to have to wipe and start over.

I have now donloaded three different ROMs and the only one that I can flash and boot with is Deck GB 1.3 again. What the heck!?

Anyone have any ideas or clues as to what may be going on? Any other ROM I try just goes into a boot loop, not making it past the htc EVO 4G white splash screen. Is this a kernel issue?

I'm a little upset. I love the Deck ROMs and stuff, but I didn't want to be locked into it like this.

I'm going to do an ./adb logcat on it and see if it gives me anything useful to share here.

UPDATE: ./adb logcat just keeps '- waiting for device -' so back the drawing board I go.

What a load of crappy crap crap.

Thanks.

Supersonic EVT2-3 ENG S-Off
HBoot-0.76.2000
Microp-041f
Touch Panel-Atmel224_16ab
Radio-2.15.00.0808


----------



## dcharleyultra (Feb 11, 2012)

What recovery do you have, and what did you wipe in preparation for flashing the new ROM?

Swyped from my Evo 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

@dcharleyultra - Thanks for the reply.

I have used Clockwordmod, Aman-Ra and lately (and currently) I have been using the custom Aman-Ra modified. With each, I would use all available wipe options with the exception of wiping the /sdcard area. So I have wiped boot, system, and such.

I used to use Aman-Ra all the time, so I thought that may be it, so I used CW with the same results. So I went back to the modified Aman-Ra, which has more wipe features and adb access and still no joy.

My recent attempts have also included flashing sense based kernels (netarchy, freedom) after flashing a sense based ROM.

The only reason I want to flash another ROM at the moment is to fix a GPS issue that has come up. Otherwise this would not be a big deal.

Again, thanks for the reply. This is such a pain. I've never seen anything like it, and the fact that I can't get a logcat dump is even more frustrating.


----------



## Captain_Throwback (Sep 2, 2011)

UnZone said:


> @dcharleyultra - Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I have used Clockwordmod, Aman-Ra and lately (and currently) I have been using the custom Aman-Ra modified. With each, I would use all available wipe options with the exception of wiping the /sdcard area. So I have wiped boot, system, and such.
> 
> ...


What ROMs were you trying to flash? Because you're running the old ENG HBOOT, it's possible that the kernels included in those ROMs caused your device trouble, OR it's just that your device doesn't like the custom kernels you chose. Could be anything at this point.

I'd recommend you use RA-supersonic-v2.3, do a full wipe (everything except SD card), and try flashing one of those ROMs again.


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

@Captain_Throwback

Great minds think a like...or maybe it's just some freakish nexus of the universe thing. I was starring at my EVO thinking about how long I have had it and started down that road on the HBoot issue, and while downloading a new HBoot I read your post. Great timing.

I was using an old Hboot, now I am using .97, I was flashing MikG and Energy EVO ROMS and now...both are booting just fine. So, points to you for spotting the old HBoot version number. That was the issue.

Problem solved.

Thanks to all those who replied.


----------



## psyki (Mar 24, 2012)

UnZone said:


> @Captain_Throwback
> 
> Great minds think a like...or maybe it's just some freakish nexus of the universe thing. I was starring at my EVO thinking about how long I have had it and started down that road on the HBoot issue, and while downloading a new HBoot I read your post. Great timing.
> 
> ...


I am having the exact same problem, I also have HBoot-0.76.2000. How do I upgrade to .97? Thanks!


----------



## UnZone (Feb 28, 2012)

@psyki

Head over to this thread: http://forum.xda-dev...ad.php?t=715485

Download a newer HBoot zip to your sdcard. I just went into my recovery, flashed the zip and off I went. I picked the last downgradable one...don't know why I did, I suppose any would have done the trick.


----------



## insuusvenerati (Aug 10, 2011)

Could always try to RUU back to 651.1...


----------

